# Emotional Withdrawal Symptoms



## mel149 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello everyone recently I opened up a thread with a heading on Sc*********ia. 'In fact' this wasn't the case! After being in and out of hospital with repeated checkups it's safe to say none of this was right. In fact the truth is after so much drug abuse over the years it's come to a severe emotional Withdrawal symptoms which include the following:

Anxiety 
Blurred Vision 
Loss of memory 
Loss of Balance
Nausia
Feelings of unreality 
Dizziness 
Fears
Depression 
Lack of concentration 
Paranoia 
Dhiarehia 
Changes in perception 

So my question is, anybody know how long this shit will go for. Not gonna abuse any more drugs for a long ****ing time. Maybe even years. Thanks.


Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mel149 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh and can this affect me in the long run? I won't get dementia will I? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2016)

And here comes the hammerrrrrrrrr


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2016)

But seriously pob already answered your question and closed the first thread. U need professional help ASAP. U seem to have lotsssss of issues that need to be addressed with psychiatrist.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 11, 2016)

still seeing reptiles?


----------



## mel149 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> still seeing reptiles?


No

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 11, 2016)

Mental health is a tricky thing, no one is exactly sure about dementia. Some people get it, some don't. Go get some long term help, this is not the place to get your issues addressed.


----------

